# Cheato



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Does anyone have any cheato they want to give up..... Looking to start stocking some macro algea in the sump Refugium


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

saltmeup said:


> Does anyone have any cheato they want to give up..... Looking to start stocking some macro algea in the sump Refugium


Sorry I don't have any cheato, but I'm curious about how big of an area do you have to dedicate to it? You will need to have a sizeable amount of it to really make a difference in nutrient export.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I just harvested a bunch, I am @ Yonge and Eglinton.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

fury165 said:


> Sorry I don't have any cheato, but I'm curious about how big of an area do you have to dedicate to it? You will need to have a sizeable amount of it to really make a difference in nutrient export.


Np. I have a 18 inch by 12 inch by 22 inches in height. 
Thoughts?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

saltmeup said:


> Np. I have a 18 inch by 12 inch by 22 inches in height.
> Thoughts?


Put a small powerhead like a maxijet to keep the cheato tumbling in the chamber. This way the ball will be evenly lit and you will end up with good growth.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

fury165 said:


> Put a small powerhead like a maxijet to keep the cheato tumbling in the chamber. This way the ball will be evenly lit and you will end up with good growth.


Good idea..... Would you recommend any other macro algea instead


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

goobafish said:


> I just harvested a bunch, I am @ Yonge and Eglinton.


Ooooo good deal and great guy to deal with 
Probably have a pod or two in that cheato !!


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

goobafish said:


> I just harvested a bunch, I am @ Yonge and Eglinton.


Thanks for the heads up. I've never grown this stuff but starting up the fuge. 
Any chance your around for me to grab some. 
I'm at younge and Elgin


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Bullet said:


> Ooooo good deal and great guy to deal with
> Probably have a pod or two in that cheato !!


Thanks bullet.... I almost missed that post!!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

saltmeup said:


> Good idea..... Would you recommend any other macro algea instead


I think you are fine with the chaeto, cheap and cheerful especially since you will be removing and tossing large amounts to complete the nutrient export. A little starter ball will soon turn huge given the right conditions.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Agreed, you've got enough space there to grow some cheato. If it can tumble it will help. I mentioned in the other thread to ditch the sand.... maybe keep a bit of LR rubble. That fuge more than anything will be a Pod generator and that's a good thing.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

goobafish said:


> I just harvested a bunch, I am @ Yonge and Eglinton.


Thanks again David!!! It's was great to meet you. You have a beautiful set up my friend!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

saltmeup said:


> Thanks again David!!! It's was great to meet you. You have a beautiful set up my friend!


Always worth a visit IMO


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Bullet said:


> Always worth a visit IMO


Wish I could have hung around a bit more but didn't plan properly given the commute and conference call I had scheduled to attend..... It's a wicked set up... I'm deftly going back for some frags when I can finally add!!!


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

saltmeup said:


> Thanks again David!!! It's was great to meet you. You have a beautiful set up my friend!


No problem, good luck getting your tank started!

Thanks Sam


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

goobafish said:


> No problem, good luck getting your tank started!
> 
> Thanks Sam


Thanks.... This will go a long way..... At least I now have something that's alive!

Ill post a Pic.....also got a little led light for the cheato


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

saltmeup said:


> Thanks.... This will go a long way..... At least I now have something that's alive!
> 
> Ill post a Pic.....also got a little led light for the cheato


Don't know if you noticed when I showed you the reactor, but I am using 2 all white LED bars and it is growing at an astounding rate. I am not certain, but feel like an all-red light would promote cyanobacteria growth. Just something to look out for, don't want your cheato to get all slimy.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Yikes! I put on for the time being a standard little led 4 bulbs blue and white.... I took the 2 54 Watt power compacts off. Lol too big but didn't fit either!


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

goobafish said:


> Don't know if you noticed when I showed you the reactor, but I am using 2 all white LED bars and it is growing at an astounding rate. I am not certain, but feel like an all-red light would promote cyanobacteria growth. Just something to look out for, don't want your cheato to get all slimy.


Hi David. What lights are you using and where did you grab them. 
I don't think this is going to cut it... But was a Bandaid fix to keep the cheato alive.
Guessing this might not cut it


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Mine are no-name, I got them at big als. They look kinda like this:









There should be a few good alternatives at fish stores.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Shoot. I think I saw these today .... Thanks David


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Grabbed one and it's working well. Thanks David !


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

No problem, I saw one at big al's missisauga and meant to let you know. My reactor refilled in a week this time! Crazy growth.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

goobafish said:


> No problem, I saw one at big al's missisauga and meant to let you know. My reactor refilled in a week this time! Crazy growth.


Wow that's fast ! You're running two of these lights right


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Yep, one on each side.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

I may shift to a reactor ...for now watching this lovely ball roll around in the sump!


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I love it. Amazing growth, incredibly healthy cheato. These lights are great.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

goobafish said:


> I love it. Amazing growth, incredibly healthy cheato. These lights are great.


Impressive! What reactor are you running that in?


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

SWC 120 re-circulating reactor for biopellets. I start with a small handful, that's after 10 days. There is no other algae that grows inside or on the acrylic because of the intense flow, so I don't even have to clean it when I harvest.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

goobafish said:


> SWC 120 re-circulating reactor for biopellets. I start with a small handful, that's after 10 days. There is no other algae that grows inside or on the acrylic because of the intense flow, so I don't even have to clean it when I harvest.


How much are the lights?


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I think they were $25 at big als.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

goobafish said:


> I love it. Amazing growth, incredibly healthy cheato. These lights are great.


Incredible growth and great health indeed. Wow!! 
I'm running one of the lights but just over the Refugium. I'm checking it out to see how it's growing. May add another!

I di like the Reactor though. Nice and tidy!!


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

fury165 said:


> How much are the lights?


They cost me 69.99 for one set. But I think they may be slightly different types.

Whats the brand and model on your David? 
I'll post mine when I get home.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Do you think a Tlf 150 reactor would be big enough to try this with on a 90 gallon tank?


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

matti2uude said:


> Do you think a Tlf 150 reactor would be big enough to try this with on a 90 gallon tank?


Good question. I have a 90 gallon display and 90 gallon sump..... Im going to follow Davids lead but don't want to commit one of my two vertex reactors


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

saltmeup said:


> Good question. I have a 90 gallon display and 90 gallon sump..... Im going to follow Davids lead but don't want to commit one of my two vertex reactors


I don't think it will be large enough. I'm going to look for something bigger.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

The bigger the better. You also would ideally like a recirculating reactor and a very strong pump. The lights I have are no name and they have them at big als near the other leds. 25-35$ depending on size. I have small reactors for carbon and GFO.


----------

